# Camping Cheques



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used 'Camping Cheques'?
What are your comments?

Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

We've used Camping Cheques and currently have about 20 to use this year. The current price is £9.95 which is a significant rise from last years £8.50 (when we bought ours) due mainly, I suspect to a fall in the value of the Pound against the Euro. They are valid for 2 years including the year they are purchased.
They are a cheap way of using good quality campsites throughout Europe if you do your touring outside the main holiday season. They currently state '401 campsites in 18 countries', France (165), Italy (49), Spain (39), Netherlands (27), and Germany (25) making the greatest contribution but there are 9 in the UK if you have any left to use up.

They do a combined ferry/Camping Cheque package although to take advantage of ferry discounts I think you may have to buy a minimum number of Camping Cheques. To buy the Cheques without ferry there is I think a 5% addition to the price.
With the Cheques you receive a book with details of the sites within the scheme and a cross referenced map of Europe showing the location.

Personally, we think they are value for money. Although we prefer using aires it is not always possible/practical. The sites being good quality usually have clothes washing facilities available for a fee and that in itself makes them useful for us.

I hope this is useful to you. Please ask if you think there is anything I have missed.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian,

A decent site for about a tenner sounds good although we like to stay on the quiet side. How do the ferry deals rate against what's on offer online?

Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Ian, can't help with the ferry question. We usually book our ferries through the Caravan Club or Camping & Caravanning Club in Dec/Jan and pay the 5% supplemant for the Camping Cheques if we buy them.
Last year in September we bought a number when we worked out that there would likely be a substantial rise in the price for 2004. (nice to be proved right for a change!)

You mention that you 'like to stay on the quiet side'. Remember that Cheques are for use out of season so they are going to be much quieter than high season and with a reduced range of facilities available in some cases. Nevertheless many are Castels and Camping sites and the like and are of that sort of quality, decent size pitches, drain and water on pitch etc.

Have you been on the website www.campingcheque.co.uk for information?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again, I didn't know they were only for 'off season'. Thanks for the address I'll give it a visit.

Ian


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

*Camping cheques*

I have used them for the past two years but I am a *U K* camper, as Ol doesnt like the cross channel bit --under or over !!!
O K they are off season but really speaking who loves crowds?
The U K sites are a bit sparce on the ground being mainly five in the Dorset Cornwall areas, one in the lake district and I think its three in Scotland & all have full facilities, 
The Dorset/Cornwall set I can recommend as we spent three weeks last year down there using camping cheques the sites being 1st class--our favourite was the St Ives site. (But dont take your unit into town Its an absolute nightmare) Walk or take the bus. __Taxi is £5 if you want style!!
In a word CC's are well worth the money and their Ferry travel service
I understand from my Bro-in Law, is 1st class and very affordable. He recommended them to me having used them continuously for several years.

hope this helps 

Bruz B


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have used them for four years, and any left overs due to "wild nights" either used the following year or in this country. 
What I pay them for ferry charges is very competitive and has found to be cheaper than the clubs etc. This does depend on when you book and where you are going. Solo car rate with no height/length surcharge is very common.
Dates vary with country but generally out of season is the norm as that is what they were designed for.
Still good value at this years increased figure, as most sites are 3+ star with mains hook ups


----------

